# A question to what bike I should pick help!



## shad6030 (7 Dec 2018)

Hello there this is not a complaint this is a question since I'm interested in giants bikes. Could you guys tell me which one of these are the best bikes? ONLY one if you know what I mean by best Thank you.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/talon-3
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/talon-3-2019


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2018)

They are the same bikes but in a different colour. Choose the cheapest or which colour you prefer.


----------



## shad6030 (7 Dec 2018)

Are you sure you compared the bikes carefullay you can tell there is a difference


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2018)

Yep, same bikes right down to the last millimetre in the geometry charts. The only difference is the words used to describe the models. The brakes are 275 or 285 (these will be the same) and the 2018 frame is described as butted but this is not mentioned the following year? I will bet good money the frames are unchanged and it was described wrongly in 2018 or missed off in 2019. Either way, you can have the same bike for £425 or £475 depending which colour you want.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2018)

By the way, I nearly always try to buy previous years models. This way you can get the best bargains, and sometimes even a better specification as many manufacturers will fit lesser components to try and keep the bike at the same price point as the older models rather than raising the price.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2018)

Neither.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Dec 2018)

What's its intended use? If using mostly on the road you really don't need the suspension forks and at this price point they'll likely be poor performers if going on heavily rutted ground.
Buying direct from manufacturer is not the best way to save money.


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

@I like Skol thanks for the help man I appreciate it!
@Cycleops i understand what you are trying to say but I am using this on road  plus I know what to do if it is heavily rutted road I have a way Thank you anyways!


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2018)

FWIW avoid any form of suspension at this price point. It's wholly ineffective and just adds extra weight for zero benefit.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Dec 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> FWIW avoid any form of suspension at this price point. It's wholly ineffective and just adds extra weight for zero benefit.



I don't see any point in suspension bikes irrespective of price. I only ride rigids both on and off road.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Dec 2018)

I think the OP has his own ideas.


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

In fact I do but what can the talon 3 ride on and what it can’t ride on if you know what I mean


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> In fact I do but what can the talon 3 ride on and what it can’t ride on if you know what I mean


Presumably it can ride on anything you can except maybe sheet ice (without special tyres) but it depends how you want to ride it (speed, stability etc)

If riding roads even if potholes, you don't need suspension or fat knobbly tyres especially if swifter progress is your aim

If riding complex, technical downhill off road, it probably isn't the most suitable either as a budget hardtail


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

Thanks I also got that covered since I mastered my shifting skills


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> Thanks I also got that covered since I mastered my shifting skills


Riding a bike on technical trails is not just about shifting gears, that's more important on hilly stuff


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

What’s your advice on that?


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> What’s your advice on that?


On what?


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> On what?


Hilly stuff


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> Hilly stuff


Roads? Rigid forked bike with the correct gearing for your level of fitness (probably a triple or compact double chainset), flat or dropped handlebars, light as possible


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

Ok thanks but also the difference is the color right and the bike is best on road and what else?


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> Ok thanks but also the difference is the color right and the bike is best on road and what else?


No the bikes you've linked are mountain bikes so not the best for road riding, more for light off road

Someone said above the bikes are the same, so just choose on colour and price assuming both are available in your size


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

No? It you can go on flat road,City road and climbing so how is it bad for road riding? So how is it bad for road riding?


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> No? It you can go on flat road,City road and climbing so how is it bad for road riding? So how is it bad for road riding?


Because it'll be heavier than a roadbike, bouncy due to the suspension (even with locked) and draggy on fat knobbly tyres. If you want to ride on roads, a road bike designed for roads and not mountain biking is usually a better option


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

Well I want a mountain bike since it goes light speed with shifter


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> Well I want a mountain bike since it goes light speed with shifter


What does that mean?


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

Forget it but what does lock do?


----------



## Cycleops (8 Dec 2018)




----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> Forget it but what does lock do?


On the suspension forks? it stops them depressing, more rigid


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

When should I use them and where


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> When should I use them and where


Use on roads, that's why road bikes have rigid forks not suspension. You only need suspension off road and even then it's debatable (MTBs can also have rigid forks)

Have you test ridden the Giants? If so and you like it, then go for the one in your preferred colour


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2018)

Personally I'd go for a Bizago..better altogether.
tho i suspect its out of your budget?

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...go-29er-mens-mountain-bike-16-18-20-22-frames


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> Use on roads, that's why road bikes have rigid forks not suspension. You only need suspension off road and even then it's debatable (MTBs can also have rigid forks)
> 
> Have you test ridden the Giants? If so and you like it, then go for the one in your preferred colour


The thing is I’m gonna buy a MTB since it’s suitable on city road, flat road and climbing and tbh I don’t care if it’s heavy though the speed is better than the road bike that’s why I love shifting plus light speeeed


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2018)




----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> The thing is I’m gonna buy a MTB since it’s suitable on city road, flat road and climbing and tbh I don’t care if it’s heavy though the speed is better than the road bike that’s why I love shifting plus light speeeed


The bikes you are considering are not the best choice for city roads or climbing. Have you had a drink?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2018)

Let's all just calm down here and take a step back a moment. The bikes listed in the original post are not £99 BSOs and are certainly not unsuitable for a rough urban trip.

Sure, there are better bikes for experienced and confident road cyclists, but for many riders a hardtail MTB Is a versatile, reliable, confidence inspiring bike that can serve well. I dont think it is fair or helpful to start ridiculing the choice of bike because it isnt what you ride personally!
There are many people, including cyclechat forum members that are riding MTBs in the urban environment and are perfectly happy doing so.


----------



## shad6030 (8 Dec 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> The bikes you are considering are not the best choice for city roads or climbing. Have you had a drink?


How is it bad on road and climbing explain


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2018)

Maybe 'not as good as' is best terminology. Cheaper MTBs can be quite heavy, but don't get me wrong as I still ride a rigid Cannondale and it's a great bike. I wouldn't consider doing big road miles on it though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2018)

I think Blazed rode a mtb over the Alps and got a kotm?
Or was it the Pyrenees??


----------



## shad6030 (9 Dec 2018)

Oooo this one is tuff
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/talon-29er-3

Vs

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrid...MI-4mCmMaS3wIV1ed3Ch3OPwhOEAQYBSABEgI2jfD_BwE


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Dec 2018)




----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2018)

shad6030 said:


> Oooo this one is tuff
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/talon-29er-3
> 
> Vs
> ...


I know I shouldn't respond , but the Decathlon bike is awful...do NOT buy a full suspension sub £400 bike especially if you want to move at more than a snails pace on road


----------



## Cycleops (9 Dec 2018)

Yeahbut it goes light speed with shifter!


----------



## shad6030 (9 Dec 2018)

I kinda agree with vick but I’m still getting the talon 3


----------

